# [solved] Audacious Nie otwiera zadnego pliku mp3

## canis_lupus

Jak w temacie. Zgłasza całą masę błędów (nie mozna otworzyćkjfg.mp3 - Nieprawidłowy UTF- :Cool: 

System mam na ISO, UTF ani Unicode nigdzie nie uzywam. Empegrajki są na partycji FAT32.

Co to moze być? Błędy te pojawiły się po zaktualizowaniu systemu (w tym audacious'a).

----------

## Vegan

Sorry ale nikt tutaj z tego co wiem wrozka nie jest , podaj emerge --info , flagi z jakimi jest skompilowany audacious , opcje fstaba z jakimi montujesz partycje fatowska .

----------

## canis_lupus

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 May 2007 22:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7[code][/code]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -g0 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -g0 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl/ http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acpi alsa apache2 apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde libcaca libg++ lmsensors matrox midi mime mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt4 readline reflection session sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd win32codecs x86 xine xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="cirrus"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

fstab:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                                         <dump/pass>

#NAPEDY:

/dev/hda1               /               ext3            noatime                                        11

/dev/hda2               /mnt/win_c      vfat            umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-2                    00

/dev/hda5               /mnt/win_d      vfat            umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-2                    00

/dev/hda6               /mnt/win_e      vfat            umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-2                    00

/dev/hda7               /mnt/gentoo     ext3            noatime                                        00

/dev/hda8               none            swap            sw                                             00

/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvdrw      iso9660         ro,exec,users,user                             00

/dev/hdd                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         ro,exec,users,user                             00

#SYSTEMOWE:

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                                       00

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec                            00

#USB:

/dev/sda                /media/sda      vfat            defaults,user,async,rw,users                   00

/dev/sdb1               /media/sdb1     vfat            defaults,user,async,rw,users                   00

/dev/sda1               /media/sda1     vfat            defaults,user,async,rw,users                   00

```

chodzi o partycję win_d

----------

## mziab

Myślę, że to powinno pomóc:

 *cat /etc/env.d/50glib2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1
> 
> G_FILENAME_ENCODING=@locale

 

----------

## canis_lupus

Po tym przekompilować pakiet czy po prostu zacznie działać? 

Mozesz wyjaśnić mi taki stan rzeczy? Czemu tak się dzieje?

----------

## mziab

Wystarczy po tym zrobić env-update i się przelogować. Jakby nie zaskoczyło, reboot.

A dzieje się tak, bo wszystko env.d jest automatycznie nadpisywane, a domyślna wartość tej zmiennej środowiskowej to UTF8. Po każdej aktualizacji gliba trzeba zmienić z powrotem na @locale.

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie pomogło. Wprawdzie telaz nie awanturuje sie o UTF-8 ale każe stwierdzić czy mam dostep do plików i czy są włączone odpowiednie wtyczki. Wtyczki mam wszystkie powłączane. Do plików mam dostęp (nawet skopiowałem je do ~ i nadałem właściciela). Spróbuję przekompilować audacious'a.

Najwyzej wróxę o xmms'a. Z nim nie było zadnych problemów.

----------

## unK

Pokaż wynik 

```
equery u audacious-plugins
```

----------

## canis_lupus

```
equery u audacious-plugins

[ Searching for packages matching audacious-plugins... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.3 ]

 U I

 + + aac        : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 - - adplug     : Build with AdPlug (Adlib sound card emulation) support

 + + alsa       : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - arts       : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 + + chardet    : Try to handle non-UTF8 chinese/japanese/korean ID3 tags

 - - esd        : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - flac       : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 - - jack       : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - lirc       : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - mad        : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - modplug    : Build with modplug support

 - - musepack   : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 + + nls        : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + opengl     : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - oss        : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - - pulseaudio : Adds support for PulseAudio sound server

 - - sid        : Build with SID (Commodore 64 Audio) support

 + + sndfile    : Adds support for libsndfile

 - - timidity   : Build with Timidity++ (MIDI sequencer) support

 - - tta        : Build with TTA (True-Audio lossless) support

 - - vorbis     : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 - - wavpack    : Build with WavPack support

 + + wma        : Build with WMA (Windows Media Audio) support

```

----------

## skazi

Musisz dodać "mad" do make.conf albo do package.use.

----------

## canis_lupus

Rzeczywiście, dodanie flagi mad pozwoliło mi na odtwarzanie mp3. Terazpytanie jak włączyć wtyczkę do ogg skoro flagę ogg mam w make.conf? Idiotyczny jest ten audacious. Nie moze korzystać z flag mp3 i ogg? Moze to jakiś bug?

----------

## mziab

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> erazpytanie jak włączyć wtyczkę do ogg skoro flagę ogg mam w make.conf?

 

Może flaga "vorbis"?  :Smile:  Zgodzę się jednak, że powinni ujednolicić nazewnictwo.

----------

## canis_lupus

To jest chore. Jak stawiałem system to przeglądałem use.desc i use.local.desc i wypisałem sobie wszystkie(tak wtedy myslałem) flagi które bede potrzebował. Skąd normalny człowiek ma wiedzieć ze audacious olewa ogg i mp3 a za to łyka vorbis i mad?! Nigdzie to nie jest napisane.

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery u audacious-plugins
> 
> ...

 

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> To jest chore. Jak stawiałem system to przeglądałem use.desc i use.local.desc i wypisałem sobie wszystkie(tak wtedy myslałem) flagi które bede potrzebował. Skąd normalny człowiek ma wiedzieć ze audacious olewa ogg i mp3 a za to łyka vorbis i mad?! Nigdzie to nie jest napisane.

 

jasne... w szkołach uczą jeszcze czytać ze zrozumieniem? Bo IMO wszystko wyraźnie pisze.

Jakie flagi wykorzystuje dany program możesz sprawdzić np. poprzez emerge -pv. Opis flag dla danego programu zwraca ci equery (i chyba eix - już nie pamiętam).

----------

## canis_lupus

opisu flag zawsze szukałem w use.desc i use.local.desc. Nie wiedziałem ze equery podaje flagi.

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> opisu flag zawsze szukałem w use.desc i use.local.desc. Nie wiedziałem ze equery podaje flagi.

 

a owszem, podaje - i do tego chyba korzysta z opisów z use.desc oraz use.local.desc.

----------

## canis_lupus

Oj chyba nie, w plikach use.desc oraz use.local.desc nie ma słowem o audacious i mad/vorbis.

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Oj chyba nie, w plikach use.desc oraz use.local.desc nie ma słowem o audacious i mad/vorbis.

 

taaaaaaaa...

```
gegrep "(vorbis|mad)" use.* |head -2

use.desc:mad - Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

use.desc:vorbis - Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

```

----------

## canis_lupus

W ten sposób owszem, ale skąd miałem wiedzieć ze jest to powiązane z audaciousem? Szczególnie ze poprzednia wersja nie była (wszystko działało a flag nie zmieniałem). Poza tym:

```
ls /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc |grep audacious

skynet lupus # ls /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

/usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

skynet lupus # cat /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc |grep audacious

app-admin/conky:audacious - enable monitoring of audio tracks that are playing (media-sound/audacious)

app-emulation/uade:audacious - Enables support for media-sound/audacious

media-plugins/audacious-plugins-ugly:cube - Build with CUBE input plugin (supports formats such as ADX)

media-plugins/audacious-plugins-ugly:iris - Build with Iris 3D visual plugin

media-plugins/audacious-plugins:adplug - Build with AdPlug (Adlib sound card emulation) support

media-plugins/audacious-plugins:chardet - Try to handle non-UTF8 chinese/japanese/korean ID3 tags

media-plugins/audacious-plugins:modplug - Build with modplug support

media-plugins/audacious-plugins:sid - Build with SID (Commodore 64 Audio) support

media-plugins/audacious-plugins:timidity - Build with Timidity++ (MIDI sequencer) support

media-plugins/audacious-plugins:tta - Build with TTA (True-Audio lossless) support

media-plugins/audacious-plugins:wavpack - Build with WavPack support

media-plugins/audacious-plugins:wma - Build with WMA (Windows Media Audio) support

media-sound/audacious:chardet - Try to handle non-UTF8 chinese/japanese/korean ID3 tags

media-sound/audacious:modplug - Build with modplug support

media-sound/audacious:sid - Build with SID (Commodore 64 Audio) support

media-sound/audacious:timidity - Build with Timidity++ (MIDI sequencer) support

media-sound/audacious:wma - Build with WMA (Windows Media Audio) support

net-im/psi:audacious - Enable monitoring of audio tracks that are played in (media-sound/audacious)

net-irc/xchat-xsys:audacious - Enables Audacious (media player) integration

x11-plugins/gkrellm-plugins:audacious - Install the audacious plugin

x11-themes/redhat-artwork:audacious - Install Audacious theme

```

Tutaj nic nie ma o MAD i VORBIS

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> W ten sposób owszem, ale skąd miałem wiedzieć ze jest to powiązane z audaciousem? 

 

bo twoja data rejestracji na forum to grudzień 2005 roku. Nie jesteś nowym użytkownikiem Gentoo, więc IMO podstawowe narzędzia i sposób pracy z emerge (zwłaszcza opcja -v pokazująca, z jakimi flagami USE będzie kompilowany pakiet) powinny być ci już dobrze znane (bo nie uwierzę, że po dwóch latach korzystania z systemu nie poznałeś jeszcze zasad działania jego systemu pakietów).

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym: 

 

ale obie flagi są globalne, a znaczenia flag globalnych i dlaczego nie są one opisane w pliku use.desc.local, dla konkretnego programu, chyba nie muszę tłumaczyć.

----------

## canis_lupus

Widzisz, ja poznaję to co mi jest potrzebne. Do tej pory nie miałem problemów z flagami to nie wiedziałem ze mozna je tak wyswietlić. Teraz juz wiem. Nie siedzę i nie uczę sie wszystkich parametrów programów na pamięć. Ja Linuxa UŻYWAM. Jestem zwykłym szarym userem któremu nie pasował łyndołs. 

Co do flag, to doskonale rozumiem o co Ci chodzi, jednak skoro poprzednia wersia audaciousa działała, ta nie działa a flag nie zmieniałem to raczej ostatnią rzecza jakie przychodza do głowy są flagi. No chyba że się wczesniej z tym problemem spotkałeś (tak jak zapewne Ty). Uwierz mi, że z mojego punktu widzenia nic na flagi nie wskazywało.

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Widzisz, ja poznaję to co mi jest potrzebne. Do tej pory nie miałem problemów z flagami to nie wiedziałem ze mozna je tak wyswietlić. Teraz juz wiem. Nie siedzę i nie uczę sie wszystkich parametrów programów na pamięć. Ja Linuxa UŻYWAM. Jestem zwykłym szarym userem któremu nie pasował łyndołs.

 

rozumiem cię, ale dziwne to trochę- używać gentoo i nie wiedzieć, z jakimi flagami instaluje się program. Dla mnie było oczywiste, że jak coś instalowałem lub robiłem aktualizację, to do emerge ZAWSZE dodawałem przełączniki -av, analizowałem listę flag w instalowanych pakietach i ewentualnie dokonywałem korekty. Teraz jest to o tyle łatwiejsze, że emerge wali po oczach kolorami i łatwiej zobaczyć zmiany we flagach od ostatniego budowania pakietu.

IMO ta metoda jest nawet dla zwykłego szarego usera łatwiejsza niż ślęczenie nad plikami z opisem flag i wyszukiwanie, jaka flaga pasuje do instalowanego programu.

----------

